# New Google Stuff, Google Voice and Tring Me



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Would you want free phone service and all calls to get directed to just one phone line that you carry and have phenominal voice mail capabilities?

Well, check these widgets out:

http://tringme.com/

http://blog.tringme.com/are-you-paying-double-for-your-phone-calls/

and

https://www.google.com/voice/about

I have not had the time to check them out real well yet, but some of you higher developed techies might have some feedback.

Ed


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Great minds think alike Ed! 

I was just going to post a thread about Google Voice as well and saw that you beat me to it. I had not heard of those others and will look into them today.

Thanks Buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Hammer_Nail (Jun 16, 2008)

*Cool Beans*

I bought Majic Jack.. that works great too !:notworthy


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> Great minds think alike Ed!
> 
> I was just going to post a thread about Google Voice as well and saw that you beat me to it. I had not heard of those others and will look into them today.
> 
> Thanks Buddy :thumbsup:


Thats funny Jesse.

Only the former "GrandCentral" users are now able to use Google Voice, but I did sign up for them to alert me when it becomes available.

I like some of the features that I checked out on the link after I posted it.

Record your phone calls and have a playback via internet option.

Record AND transcribe your voice mail messages and get them via your e-mail.

What else do they have up their sleeves?

Ed


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deeper and Deeper do they go into to our lives and brains!!


----------



## Crete Buster (Dec 5, 2007)

Interesting Ed...I am going to see if it could be used to record testimonials that can then be embeded on your website.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd like the transcribe feature for some of the callers that have rough accents. I wonder how that will type out?


----------



## beachbum314 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Blackberry App*

Try a free Blackberry app called vlingo, its voice to text and saves to a memo. If you guys want i can post the link.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crete Buster (Dec 5, 2007)

Beachbum314,

I'd like the link to that blackberry app. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## VBuilt (Oct 7, 2007)

Been using Vlingo for several months now- love it


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

GoogleVoice is not something I would recommend for your business. For personal use it is fine.

If anyone wants to see how it performs, PM me. I'll give you a phone number we used for testing purposes. You can leave a voice mail and I'll forward over Google's transcription of it and what your voice mail sounded like.

We've been using Packet8 for years and have been relatively happy. Not as pleased recently and may investigate other options. We use RingCentral for fax purposes and we are very satisfied with their service.


----------

